# Tree saddles?



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone out there use one of these trophyline tree saddles? Looks like it would be fun and easy to pack out to get deeper into the public land. Let me know your thought.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Buy a light aluminum fixed stand. I had one 20 years ago, waste of money. But if you don't believe me go ahead buy it, then when you come to your senses, PM tell me I should have listened to you.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Everyone has their own opinion. I personally love mine. Hunt from it 95% of the time. Gave away most of my treestands.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I love my Saddles. I have a small and a medium. You can get into any tree...repeat, ANY tree. The public land buck I killed last year would have never been in bow range if not for my saddle as I hung in a scrawny little jack pine only 11' off the ground on the edge of a sand dune. 

They're comfy, and very mobile. Invest in a good set of sticks such as Muddy or Lonewolf, and you have a setup that can't be beat. 

On private land, I have several trees prepped and ready to go with screw in steps as well as cheaper climbing sticks that you can usually find for 30.00 at end of season.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a buddy who also swears by them....I have yet to pull the plug and get one, but with the repelling harness I wear to decend from a tree rather than using steps, I've been considering the saddle...gota check the prices and the piggy bank...:lol:


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I've used it a lot during gun season because you can get up high in ANY tree, and be safe/comfortable all day. I've done a few all day hunts on Nov 15th in one.

It's valuable during bow season too, but may require you to set it up differently if you are using a compound or an xbow. With an xbow, I like to shoot seated, with a horizontal branch in front of me to use as a rest. With a compound I prefer to shoot standing with no branches in front of me.

The tree saddle can be one of the most comfotable stands you have once you get used to using it. I like to set up low in the crotch of a tree. That way, in the seated position, I can have my feet on one trunk and rest my bask/head on the other trunk. I've safely fallen asleep more than once. :lol:


----------



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Thinking im going to start saving. Trophyline is sold out as of now. But def want to buy one. They are a bit much @219.00 for the cheaper model. But might use it more not having to lug a fixed stand out. Thanks for all the opinions.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

How would you set these up with the ladder sticks? Talking both kinds, the ones that piece together and the ones that don't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fredbear55 (Jul 5, 2011)

Trophyline is out of business, I love mine


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

I was wondering what was going on as they have been sold out for a while. is there anywhere else you can get one?


----------



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Son of a gun!! You sure out of business? I guess that would explain why they don't have any in my size.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I love mine too. One more tool in my tool box. 

My favorite way to use it is in a "branchy" tree like a Maple situated in a treeline or fence row. I use my climbing sticks to get me to some safe branches and hook up the Saddle. I have great cover and can swing around the tree to get a good shot. I bought some suspenders and wear the Saddle on my way out. Very light and comfortable. 

Do yourself a favor and get a Convertible Hand Drill here: http://www.woodyhunting.com/ then buy some 6" hardened bolts. You can quickly auger out some holes, and use the bolts for steps. Remove them when you leave. It works great. 

On trees I need to protect, I use my climbing sticks.


----------



## bigb027 (Jul 28, 2009)

A local guy swears by them and I hear he packs in for all day sits and it's super light weight. He also is a known trespasser and uses this to hide his setup.


----------



## esaint15 (Oct 11, 2011)

BUY ONE if you can even find one. They are sold out for a reason, because THEY WORK. I have one and it is very versatile and comfortable, climbers do not match up no matter what anybody says.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

i have been trying to get one in a medium or large for a while it will more than likely cost you more than it costed new i seen one on ebay go for close to 500 dollars and it was used


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

kinda makes you wonder why they are going out of business...I'd bet if the saddles were priced reasonably every one would own one...you can buy a lineman's saddle for half the price and a rappelling harness for 1/4..oh well:lol:


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Saw one simillar on you tube years ago. It would show up when you searched "tree saddle". Don't see it now and I can't remember the name. It had a solid flat seat. Anyone else see it?


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> kinda makes you wonder why they are going out of business...I'd bet if the saddles were priced reasonably every one would own one...you can buy a lineman's saddle for half the price and a rappelling harness for 1/4..oh well:lol:


Have you used a linesman's saddle? Can you set in it all day? Can you recomend a brand or style that will work for hunting? I am getting a little worried that trophyline is gone for good and mine is getting old.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Holy Cow! Currently up to $301 on ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trophyline-...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a14f186a6#ht_500wt_1202

Scroll down...theres a couple more for much cheaper...


----------



## Masterplumber5000 (Dec 26, 2010)

I've used one for 3 years. I save it for my "honey holes" where I try to be extremely sneaky. I still use a regular stand too. I have one spot where I leave the part tied to the tree so I don't have to mess with it in the dark. Just climb up and clip on. One other tip is to buy some nice knee pads and wear them under your camo. Brings the comfort level way up.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Mom said:


> Have you used a linesman's saddle? Can you set in it all day? Can you recomend a brand or style that will work for hunting? I am getting a little worried that trophyline is gone for good and mine is getting old.


Buddy of mine is a lineman for Consumers...he says..."YES" especially after ice and wind storms when over time is authorized.


----------

